# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  seroxat και εγκυμοσύνη

## lita

Γειά σας θα ήθελα αν υπάρχει καμιά γυναίκα που να έπαιρνε seroxat κατά τη διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης να μου πει τις εμπειρίες της. Παίρνω χρόνια seroxat και απο ότι φαίνεται δεν θα τα σταματήσω ποτέ. Θέλω να μείνω έγκυος αλλα φοβάμαι πάρα πολυ. Help me.................. ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Sofaki

Πρέπει να συννενοηθείς με τον γυναικολόγο και τον ψυχιατρο σου. Καλό θα ήταν να μη τα παίρνεις στην εγκυμοσύνη. Αλλωστε δεν ξέρεις πως θα νιωθεις τοτε. Μπορεί να εισαι πολύ καλά σκεφτομενη οτι εχεις ενα μωράκι στην κοιλιτσα σου!! :Smile:

----------


## polina

k egv exo ayto to agxos epidi xronia tora perno xanax k den mporo na ta diakopso k apo oti me blepo den prokitai kiolas....sti egkimosini ti tha kano?an pathaino kriseis panikoy xoris ta xapia xeirotero den thanai gia to moro?apo tin poli tin piesi mpori na min paei i egkimosini kala....xalia eimai....... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## lita

Γειά σας και πάλι. Sofaki ο ψυχίατρος μου λέει δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ο γυναικολόγος απο την άλλη δεν είναι και σύφωνος 100%. Εγώ είμαι στη μέση. Σίγουρα κανένα φάρμακο δεν κάνει καλό σε μια έγκυο αλλά απο την άλλη πάλι αν δεν είμαι καλά τι να κάνω? Όταν ήδη παίρνω 5 χρόνια χάπια.....Να μήν κάνω παιδί? Αχχχχχχχ είμαι τόσο μπερδεμένη και φοβισμένη! Polina μόνο xanax παίρνεις? τι ακριβώς έχεις?
Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!

----------


## deleted-member141015

lita σε θέματα εγκυμοσύνης και υγιούς ανάπτυξης του εμβρύου βαραίνει περισσότερο η γνώμη του γυναικολόγου. Καλό θα ήταν να μην παίρνεις το seroxat στο πρώτο τρίμηνο, αλλά και κατά την περίοδο που προσπαθείς να μείνεις έγκυος. Εάν βέβαια δεν κρίνεται απολύτως απαραίτητο να το παίρνεις για τη δική σου υγεία, και αυτό είναι που μπορεί να αξιολογήσει ο ψυχίατρος. Λες \'αν δεν είμαι καλά τι να κάνω\', έχεις συζητήσει μαζί του αν είναι το seroxat η μόνη λύση?

----------


## lita

γεια σου mairina έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο πιστεύω αλλά πάντα υπάρχει ένα αλλά.....Δηλαδή... ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε οτι αν θες να είσαι καλά θα τα παίρνεις... αν θες να έχεις δύσκολη καθημερινότητα μην τα παίρνεις. Εγώ όλα αυτα τα χρόνια έχω κάνει προσπάθειες με αρνητικό αποτέλεσμα......Αυτό που με αγχώνει είναι η εγκυμοσύνη κατάλαβες? Οτι πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να προχωρήσω!!! Έχω συμβιβαστεί με το ότι θα παίρνω χάπια για πολύυυυυ καιρό...Θέλω να είμαι καλά! marina είναι δύσκολο να μη μπορείς να χαρείς το οτιδήποτε.... Όσο για κάποια άλλη λύση που λές ναι και μου είπε τα χάπια και μόνο.....Και ότι αν κανω παιδί κάποια στιγμή ίσως να συνέλθω λίγο....Αυτό το ίσως όμως με τρελαίνει.....σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ για το χρόνο σου!

----------


## panamar

lita καλησπερα οταν κατα την εγκυμοσυνη μου συνεστησαν να ξεκινησω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη με παραπεμψαν σε γεννετηστρια η οποια με 60 ευρω ετοιμαζε εκθεση με το προτεινομενο αντικαταθλιπτικο και της επιδρασης στο εμβρυο ανα βδομαδα κυησης.Εγω το ξεκινησα στον εβδομο μηνα που ηταν ηδη ανεπτυγμενο μωρακι δεν ξερω τι να σου πω για τις πρωτες βδομαδες παρα μονο...........πρωτα ρωτα!!Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ακούγεται πολύ απόλυτο από τη μια πολύ αόριστο από την άλλη αυτό που λέει ο ψυχίατρος...κατά συνέπεια λογικά σε αγχώνει. Νομίζω όμως ότι αν θέλεις πολύ μια εγκυμοσύνη, αξίζει να κάνεις μερικές ακόμα προσπάθειες για εναλλακτικούς τρόπους αντιμετώπισης της κατάστασης, ίσως και με κάποια άλλη γνώμη. Μπορεί για εσένα να μην είναι απόλυτα αποτελεσματικός κάποιος άλλος τρόπος, αλλά έστω και λίγο να διευκολύνει την καθημερινότητα για ένα διάστημα, θα είναι κέρδος. Ψάξτο και μην απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## polina

lita μου περνω χαναχ εδο κ 3 χρονια....πασχω απο μδιαταραχη πανικου,μολισ παω να το κοψω οι κρισεισ επανερχοντε...ο ψυχιατροσ με ειπε ποσ μπορο να το παρο στην εγκιμοσυνη αφου ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα,αλλα δεν μιλησα με τον γυναικολογο δεν ξερω τι θα με πει...στεναχωριεμαι καθε μερα γιαυτο το θεμα.τι θακανω δεν θα κανω αλλο παιδι?ειδη εχο ενα κ θελω κ δευτερο...στο πρωτο δεν ειχα κρισεις πανικου αλλα ουτε επαιρνα φαρμακα ημον μια χαρα...με το που γενησα επαθα διαταραχη πανικου!!!!!!!!εσυ ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις?

----------


## lita

Αχ σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Αρχικά....marina mou είναι ο δεύτερος γιατρός που πηγαίνω. Δεύτερον τόση δύναμη απο πού πηγάζει??? Έχεις αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια κατάσταση?? Θα ήθελα να μου πείς!!!
Panamar αυτό που είπες δεν το γνώριζα καθόλου. Εσύ είχες προβλήματα και πριν την εγκυμοσύνη?? Τώρα συνεχίζεις? Ευχομαι να είσαι καλά και να χαίρεσαι το μωράκι σου.
polina εγώ παίρνω μόνο seroxat εδώ και 5 χρόνια περίπου με διακοπές οι οποιές κρατάνε περίπου 6 μήνες..μέτα φτου και απο την αρχή. Αυτή τη φορά όμως ο γιατρός μου συνέστησε να μην το κόψω και να λαμβάνω μια δόση συντήρησης την οποία και αυτή θα βλέπαμε ανάλογα τα αποτελεσματα. Ξεκίνησα πάλι στην ουσία μετά απο μια ακόμη διακοπή περσυ το Μάρτιο και μέχρι τον φεβρουάριο ολοκλήρωσα τη θεραπεία και συνέχισα με μισό μέρα παρα μέρα. Έχω όμως περίπου 1 μήνα που δεν τα πάω καλά με αποτέλεσμα να αυξήσω τώρα τη δόση σε μισό καθε μέρα και βλέπουμε....Το ειρώνικό είναι οτι από αυτό το μήνα είχαμε αποφασίσει να ξεκινήσουμε για παιδάκι................

----------


## Sofaki

Βρε Λίτα μου για αυτο μαλλον δεν είσαι καλά γιατί αποφάσισες για το παιδί και αγχώθηκες! Ποσο χρονών είσαι? Μηπως να το καθυστερούσες λιγάκι το παιδι?ίσως δεν είσαι ετοιμη ακόμα για κατι τετοιο και επειδή νιώθεις πως πρεπει να προχωρήσεις οπως λες για αυτο να νιωθεις ασχημα. Δεν σε ξέρω, ουτε ειμαι ψυχολόγος τη γνώμη μου λεω απλά!

----------


## pelariry

Οι μέλλουσες μητέρες οι οποίες λαμβάνουν αντικαταθλιπτικά όπως το Prozac και το Seroxat έχουν πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να γεννήσουν μωρά με καρδιακές ανωμαλίες, ανακάλυψε νέα έρευνα.
http://www.parents.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41051

επικοινώνησε και με το κέντρο τερατογένεσης για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
τηλ. 2107793777

----------


## polina

απογοητευτικα τωρα πληρωςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!τελικα αυτοι που εχοθν διαταραχη πανικου κ παιρνουν φαρμακα δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να κανουν παιδι?καταστραφηκαν ολα μου τα ονειρα...χαλια εγινα...

----------


## melene

πολινα η διαταραχη πανικου ειναι η πιο light εκδοση ψυχικης ασθενιας.μπορεις για 9 μηνες να μην παιρνεις φαρμακα και επειδη και οι ορμονες αυτη την περιοδο ειναι στα υψη δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα..κανενας δεν ειναι καταδικασμενος προσ θεου!!
υπερμετρο αγχος εχεις οχι σχιζοφρενεια να παιρνεις μια ζωη χαπια.πνιγεσαι σε μια κουταλια νερο..

----------


## polina

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## melene

> _Originally posted by polina_


πες μου οτι σου εφτιαξα τη διαθεση!!!!θα χαρω πολυ,αλλα σου ειπα απλα την αληθεια..

----------


## polina

ναι μου την εφτιαξες!!!!!!!!!σευχαριστω πολυ!θα το παλεψω!

----------


## melene

πολυ χαιρομαι που το ακουω αυτο!!ειναι η καλυτερη θεραπεια!η αισιοδοξια και οι αλλαγες σε ο,τι δεν μας κανει ειναι το κλειδι της ελευθεριας μας..σκεψου εχω αυτη τη στιγμη τη μανα μου πανω μου πανω απο το κεφαλι μου να οριεται μα δεν μπορω να την αλλαξω αλλα μπορω να την αποδεχτω..το μεγαλυτερο μου προβλημα,αυτη,δεν καταφερνει πια ομως να με αγγιξει..
το θεωρω μεγαλο κατορθωμα αυτο!

----------


## lita

sofaki είμαι 27 χρονών, 2 χρόνια παντρεμένη και είμαι 8 χρόνια με τον άντρα μου....αρκετό διάστημα!!! Όσο γι\'αυτό που λες δηλαδή να αγχώθηκα με την σκέψη και μόνο το σκέφτηκα και εγώ. Αλλά είναι κάτι που το θέλωωωωωωωωωωωω!!! Έχω 2 χρόνια που το αναβάλλω συνέχεια!
polina γλυκιά μου μην απογοητεύεσαι. Δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό τον κόσμο που έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα και ξεχνάς κάτι πολύ βασικό οτι ήδη έχεις ένα παιδάκι....σκέψου λίγο και εμάς που δεν έχουμε!!! Είμαστε εδώ για να παίρνουμε κουράγιο και όχι για να απογοητευόμαστε. Πές μου λίγο την ηλικία σου και τα συμπτώματα σου.

----------


## polina

ειμαι 28 πασχω απο διαταραχη πανικου εδο κ 3 χρονια κο εχω κ ιλλιγκους.....παιρνω μονο χαναχ 0,5 την ημερα...δοκιμασα αντικατατηλιπτικα αλλα δεν με καναν τιποτα μονο παρενεργιες κ τα διεκοψα.ο γιατροσ μου λεει δεν πειραζει αν παιρνω μονο χαναχ αφου με κανει καλο κ καπια στιγμη θα το κοψω απο μονη μου.δεν ξερω τι να κανω μηπως να παρω κ εγω αντικαταθλιππτικο?ο γιατροσ με ειπε πω κ αντικαταθλιπτικο να παρω παλι δεν θα μπορω να το διακοψω!δεν ξερω τι να κανω!ψυχοθεραπια κανω μια φορα στο τοσο!εσυ?ποσο καιρο παιρνεισ φαρμακα? :Smile:

----------


## polina

ξεχασα να σου πω πως δεν μπορω πια χωρισ τα χαναχ μεχουν δημιουργησει εξαρτηση γιαυτο κ δεν τα κοβω!πανικο εχω να παθω εδω κ παρα πολυ καιρο νιωθω καλυτερα αλλα φοβαμαι να το κοψω μονο με την ιδεα μην ξαναεπανελθω οπως ειμουν παλια!

----------


## polina

λιτα μοδωσες δυναμη κ κουραγιο γιατι βλεπω πωσ υπαρχουν κ αλοι που περναν τα ιδια που περναω κ εγω!!!!!!!!!!καθε μερα στεναχωριεμαι κ αγχωνομαι για το αν θα ξανακανω αλλο παιδακι.με βασανιζει αυτο το θεμα παρα πολυ καιρο!μεχει φαει την ζωη γιατι κ εγω το θελω πολυ!ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ευτυχια!αγαπω παρα πολυ τα παιδια :Smile:

----------


## melene

πολινα μου νομιζω το εχεις παρεξηγησει λιγο...ο γιατρος σου δεν σου εξηγησε τι ειναι η διαταραχη πανικου?δεν ειναι τιποτα...ειναι αγχος..μπορει το αγχος να σε εμποδισει να κανεις παιδια??
νομιζω πως υπερβαλεις λιγο αλλα ας πουμε οτι ειναι λογο του πανικου..γιατι φοβασαι να τα κοψεις?ακομα και αν σου ξαναρθουν οι κρισεις ξερεις πως θα τις σταματησεις οποτε τι σε αγχωνει?η ψυχοθεραπεια μια στο τοσο=καθολου ψυχοθεραπεια..

----------


## lita

Λοιπόν polina άκου με λίγο...Εγώ παίρνω εδώ και 5 χρόνια το ανέφερα ακριβώς πιο πάνω αν θέλεις να διαβάσεις. Δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να σε αγχώσω και να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά τί θα έλεγες να πήγαινες και σε άλλο γιατρό? Τα αντικαταθλιπτηκά δρουν μετά απο 40 μέρες δοκίμασες τόσο διάστημα και δεν είδες αποτέλεσμα? Εγώ εχω θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. Το θέμα μου όμως είναι η διακοπή γιατί υποτροπιάζω. Άκου να δείς έχω συμβιβαστεί στην ιδέα οτι μπορεί να τα παίρνω για πολλά χρονια αρκεί να είμαι καλά, βέβαια εδώ μπαίνει στη μέση το θέμα παιδιού όπως ξέρεις.
Άκου τώρα.. ο ψυχίατρος μου έδινε χαναχ στην αρχή κάθε θεραπείας με seroxat ώσπου να δράσει το φάρμακο. Το πήρα μόνο μια φορά δηλαδή μια βδομάδα και σε μικρές δόσεις. Οι παρενέργειες του ήταν πολλές. 
Ο γιατρός μου λοιπόν μου έχει ξεκαθαρίσει χιλιάδες φορές ότι το seroxat δεν φέρνει εξάρτηση... Το xanax αντιθέτως φέρνει και οτι να προσπαθώ να μην το παίρνω. Γιαυτό σου προτείνω να πάς και σε άλλο γιατρό. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα!!
Όσο για τους ιλλίγκους πάσχω χρόνια και εγώ και ξέρω τι θα πεί πίστεψέ με.
Έχω υποφέρει πάρα πολλά με αυτους τους πανικούς κτλ. Μπορεί να καταλάβει μόνο κάποιος που τα περνάει αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα.
Άκου και το άλλο εγώ φοβάμαι συνέχεια οτι θα τρελαθώ ή οτι κάτι θα πάθω. Εδώ και τόσα χρόνια λοιπόν ο γιατρός μου διευκρινίζει οτι ούτε τρελαίνεσαι αλλά ούτε πεθαίνεις. Δεν είσαι μόνη!! Απλά γίνεται η ζωή μας πολύ δύσκολη. Θα ήθελες να μου πεις τι παθαίνεις εσύ?
Απορώ πώς τα λέω αυτά όταν και εγω αυτη την περίοδο είμαι σε υποτροπή και έχω αυξήσει και το χάπι...Τι να πώ θα τα καταφέρουμε για μια ακόμη φορά!!!

----------


## polina

ναι ομως λιτα μου αφου ο γιατρος σου λεει οτι το σεροχατ δεν προκαλει εχαρτηση τοτε γιατι δεν μπορεις να το διακοψεις κ το παιρνεις ακομα....κ γιατι συμβιβαστηκες με την ιδεα οτι μια ζωη θα το παιρνεις.το ιδιο εχω παθει κ εγω με τγο χαναχ...ενοιτε οτι θα παω κ σε αλλον γιατρο αλλα αν ψχεκινισω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ κολισο κ εγο κ δεν μπορο να τα κοψω?κ αυτο ειναι π0ου φοβαμαι..ο γιατροσ μου πιστευει οτι μονο με φαρμακα δεν θεραπευεται καπιοσ αλλα κ με ψυχοθεραπια που εγω δεν κανω...εσυ κανεις?αυτο που νιωθω εγω με τις κρισεις πανικου ειναι οτι παντα νομιζω οτι θα πεθανω κ οτι θα παθω διαφορες αρωστιες...δεν φοβαμαι μιν τρελαθω αλλα ειναι κ αυτο ενα συμπτωμα που νιωθουν ολοι οταν παθαινουν κρισεις... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## polina

οσο και για τους ιλλιγκους κ εγω υποφερω παρα πολυ κ ξεκινισαν απο τοτε που ειχα κρισεις πανικου.....οργανικα δεν εχο τιποτα μεχουν ξεσκονι9σει ολοι οι γιατροι....ολα ειναι απο αυτην την ασθενεια

----------


## melene

μηπως για τους ιλλιγγους σου φταιει το ζαναχ?

----------


## Ακροβατης

οταν λες ιλιγγους εννοεις στο σιμειο π να περιστρεφονται ολα γυρω σ και να μη μπορεις να περπατησεις και να δεις η ασταθεια και ζαλη?

----------


## polina

και ασταθεια κ ζαλη αλλα κ οταν με πιανει ο δυνατος τα βλεπω ολα να γυρνανε σαν σβουρα......πρεπει ναμαι ακινητη για να σταματησει....φοβος κ τρομος ειναι!!!!!!!!με καταλαβαινετε? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## melene

ναι!τωρα που σταματαω εγω τα χαπια και καθιστη και παλι νομιζω οτι παω να πεσω..
ο γιατρος σου τι σου λεει?

----------


## lita

Λοιπον polina δεν έχω εξαρτηθεί απο τα χάπια το οτι υποτροπιάζω είναι θέμα του προβλήματος μου...Άλλοι μετά απο τη θεραπεία γίνονται καλά και άλλοι όπως έγώ όχι. Ξέρω πάρα πολλούς που έχουν κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη θεραπεία. Πχ η κουμπάρα μου με τα ίδια προβλήματα σαν εμάς έκανε τη θεραπεία μια φορά αυτό ήταν. Έχει ακόμη πανικούς αλλά σπάνια και ελεγχόμενους.
Επειδή πάσχω 5 χρόνια έχω πάει σε γιατρούς για γνώμες. Ο ψυχίατρος μου μου έχει πει το εξής.....Όταν κάποιος με το πρόβλημα μου κάνει θεραπέια μια φορά το πολύ δύο και δεν υποτροπιάσει μέτα σημαίνει οτι θα τα πάει καλά. Αντιθέτως αυτός που θα κάνει θεραπεία πάνω απο δύο φορές και συνεχίζει να υποτροπιάζει τα ποσοστά να υποτροπιάζει ξανά και ξανά αύξάνονται συνέχεια χωρίς να ξέρουμε για πόσο....ίσως για πάντα, ίσως για κάποια ακόμη χρόνια κτλ.
Με αυτό θέλω να σου πω να μην μπερδεύεις το πρόβλημα με την εξάρτηση. Η εξάρτηση είναι τελείως διαφορετικό πρόβλημα.
Εγώ επειδή έχω μιλήσει για τα πάντα με τον γιατρό άκου....τα χαναχ δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν τους 3 έως 6 μήνες λόγω εξάρτησης.Οσο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα λήψης τόση πιθανότητα εξάρτησης. Εξάρτηση εννοούμε τα στεριτικά συμπτώματα δηλαδή μετά τη διακοπή πράγμα που τα αντικαταθλιπτικά νέας γενιάς δεν έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα.
Μην μπερδεύεις την υποτροπή με τα στερητικά συμπτώματα. Αυτά μου τα έχει εξηγήσει ο γιατρός μου και σου τα λέω.
Και στεναχωριέμαι που δεν το έχει κάνει και ο δικός σου γιαυτό γλυκιά μου καλοπροαίρετα και μόνο σου είπα να πάς και σε άλλο γιατρό.
Όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία χμ έχω κάνει 2 φορές στο παρελθόν πριν τις κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν ξέρω γιατί είμαι δύσπιστη. Αν κάποιος μου σύστηνε έναν καλό γιατρό θα το έκανα. Απ την άλλη ο ψυχίατρος μου λέει σκέτη ψυχοθεραπεία στην περίπτωση μου δεν βοηθά.
Όσο για τους ιλλίγκους κορίτσια είναι ψυχοσωματικό τις περισσότερες φορές εκτός και αν παίζει κληρονομικότητα. Έχω και είναι δύσκολο. Ερχεται απρόσκλητος.
melene να σου πω κάτι οτι όταν διακόπτεις φάρμακα συμβαίνει να έχεις ζαλάδα και αστάθεια αλλα να ξέρεις ειναι παροδική και μόνο. Σου το λέω απο εμπειρία.
Εγώ κορίτσια όταν με πιάνει παίρνω χάπια ιλλίγκου γιατί δεν μπορώ ούτε μέχρι την τουαλέτα να πάω. και ο φόβος μου είναι πάντα που θα με βρεί αυτό το πράγμα. Εχει τύχει να ειμαι σε κομμωτήριο και να φύγω σηκωτή με τη βαφή στο κεφάλι. Και φυσικά με πιάνει και ναυτία.

----------


## polina

μιλας παρα πολυ σοστα μου φεναιτε θα παω σε αλλον γιατρο να ξεκινησω αντικαταθλιπτικα!αλλα με την εξαρτηση μου με το χαναχ τι θα γινει θα συνεχισω να το παιρνω?δεν ξερω νιωθω κ απογοητευση για πιο λογο ο γιατροσ να με δουλευει τοσα χρονια!εγω οταν εχω ιλλγκο παιρνω κ εγω φαρμακα....που ειναι για τον ιλλγκο αλλα τωρα τελαιυτεα που πιγα σε οριλα με ειπε να μιν τα παιρνω οτι ειναι ιδεα μου κ οτι οργανικα ειμαι μια χαρα...αυτο λεει που εχεισ ειναι απο το αγχοσ κ την στεναχωρια κ δεν ειναι ιλλιγκος..ιδεα σου λεει ειναι οταν παιρνεισ τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα...παθαινεισ placebo κ νομιζεισ οτι σου φευγει..

----------


## lita

Ναι να πας να πάρεις και άλλη γνώμη και να του πεις το ιστορικό σου όλο. Όσο για τα χαναχ θα σε καθοδηγήσει ο γιατρός στο τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Μη στεναχωριέσαι καθόλου για τη διακοπή οι γιατροί ξέρουν πολύ καλύτερα και φαντάζομαι αν θα σου πει να τα κόψεις αυτό θα γίνει σταδιακά για να είναι και ανώδυνο μην αγχώνεσαι. Εγώ έχω ίλιγγο και κάνω 3 μέρες για να συνέλθω όταν το παθαίνω. και πάλι λέω οι γιατροί ξέρουν καλύτερα φυσικά.
Δεν νομίζω οτι ο γιατρός σου να σε δουλεύει απλά υπάρχουν είδη γιατρών και γιατρών αυτό πιστεύω. Γι αυτό πάντα για κάτι σοβαρό πάμε και αλλού. ότι θέλεις στείλε μου....

----------


## polina

δεν ξερο να στελνω προσωπικα μυνηματα...θα μου πεισ τον τροπο? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lita

xm αν σου πω οτι δεν ξέρω ούτε και εγώ

----------


## polina

τελικα το πηρα αποφαση...την αλλη βδομαδα θα παω σε αλλον γιατρο!!!!!!!!θα χρειαστει πολυσ καιρος να δρασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο?θαχω πολλεσ παρενεργιες?φοαβαμαι!!!!!!!!δ υλευω κιολας στη δουλια πως θαμαι?μηπως ξερετε αν υπαρχει περιπτωση μια στο εκατομυριο να εξαρτηθω κ απο αυτα?γιατι με τις εξαρτησεισ εχω προβλημα....οπως κ παλια με το αλκοολ που ομως το εκοψα ετσι μαχαιρι ετσι κ τωρα με το χαναχ που δεν μπορω να το κοψω.......
κ αν στην εγκυμοσυνη ειναι καλυτερα να παιρνεις χαναχ?μετα τ6ι γινεται.....διαβασα σενα σαιτ πως εαιρνε μια στην εγκυμοσυνη χαναχ κ πηγε μια χαρα...επαιρνε 1,00 την ημερα...ειλικρινα εχω μπερδευτει τι να κανω??????????θα με βοηθησετε?θελω να τα κοψω κ να κνω κ αλλο παιδι..

----------


## lita

Μην πανικοβάλεσαι ένα ένα. Πάνε στο γιατρό και άκου τι θα σου πει. polina το οτι δουλεύεις είναι πολύ θετικό δείχε λίγο εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου. Εχεις τη δύναμη και δεν το βλέπεις, αν ήσουν χάλια δεν θα μπορούσες να δουλέψεις καν. Αυτό με το αλκοολ να το πεις στο γιατρό οκ??? είναι σημαντικό. Αχ μπήκα να πάρω κουράγιο εδώ και σου δίνω εγώ κουράγιο που δεν έχω παιδί και φαντάσου την επιθυμία μου. Εγω παρενέργειες που είχα λίγο στην αρχή ήταν η διάθεση μου για σεξ και πήρα λίγα κιλά. Μην στεναχωριέσαι.

----------


## polina

δεν μπορεισ να φανταστεισ ποσο σε καταλαβαινω....κ εσυ μην στεναχωριεσαι αν το θελουμε πραγματικα ολα θα γινουν θα βρεθει μια λυση...εγω εχω ψαξει στο διαδυκτιο κ μερικες επειδη δεν γινοταν αλιως πηραν χαπια στηυν εγκυμοσυνη...το ρισκαραν αλλα παντα με συνενοηση γυναικολογου κ ψυχιατρου.εγω ρωτησα τον δικο μου αν κανει να παιρνω χαναχ στην εγκυμοσυνη κ με ειπε πως γινεται αν κ ειναι κατα των φαρμακων στην εγκυμοσυνη κ οτι εχουν παρει κ αλλεσ.τον γυναικολογο δεν τολμαω να τον ρωτησω παντοσ φοβαμαι τι θα μου πει..θα βρεθει καπια λυση η θα τα κοψεις η θα παιρνεισ κ στην εγκυμοσυνη...ρωτησες καπιο γυναικολογο? :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by lita_
> Αχ σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας. Αρχικά....marina mou είναι ο δεύτερος γιατρός που πηγαίνω. Δεύτερον τόση δύναμη απο πού πηγάζει??? Έχεις αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοια κατάσταση?? Θα ήθελα να μου πείς!!!


lita, αν και έχει προχωρήσει η συζήτηση, να σου πω ότι απ’ τη μια καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι πάει να πει κατάθλιψη-πανικός κλπ, απ’ την άλλη ξέρω πόσο σημαντικό είναι να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή με τις καλύτερες δυνατές συνθήκες. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε τα πάντα και τα απρόοπτα είναι μέρος της ζωής. Πολλές φορές όμως θεωρούμε δεδομένα πράγματα που δεν είναι.

Η δική μου εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα προερχόταν από τη δουλειά μου, αλλά πριν από δύο μήνες περίπου, μια από τις πιο αγαπημένες μου φίλες απέκτησε ένα υγιέστατο μωράκι, με φυσιολογική εγκυμοσύνη και τοκετό, χωρίς να χρειαστεί την αγωγή που έπαιρνε τα προηγούμενα 7 χρόνια. Ήταν από τις περιπτώσεις που σχεδόν όλοι στο περιβάλλον της πίστευαν ότι δεν θα γίνει ποτέ εντελώς καλά και έλεγαν πάλι καλά που συντηρείται με τα φάρμακα. Άσε που στένευαν και τα περιθώρια καθώς είναι περίπου 10 χρόνια μεγαλύτερη σου και το άγχος αυτό δυσκόλευε περισσότερο την κατάσταση. Κι όμως τα κατάφερε και μάλιστα αυτό το δύσκολο διάστημα μετά τη γέννα τα πάει μέχρι στιγμής μια χαρά!

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by lita_
> Λοιπον polina δεν έχω εξαρτηθεί απο τα χάπια το οτι υποτροπιάζω είναι θέμα του προβλήματος μου...Άλλοι μετά απο τη θεραπεία γίνονται καλά και άλλοι όπως έγώ όχι. Ξέρω πάρα πολλούς που έχουν κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη θεραπεία. Πχ η κουμπάρα μου με τα ίδια προβλήματα σαν εμάς έκανε τη θεραπεία μια φορά αυτό ήταν. Έχει ακόμη πανικούς αλλά σπάνια και ελεγχόμενους.
> Επειδή πάσχω 5 χρόνια έχω πάει σε γιατρούς για γνώμες. Ο ψυχίατρος μου μου έχει πει το εξής.....Όταν κάποιος με το πρόβλημα μου κάνει θεραπέια μια φορά το πολύ δύο και δεν υποτροπιάσει μέτα σημαίνει οτι θα τα πάει καλά. Αντιθέτως αυτός που θα κάνει θεραπεία πάνω απο δύο φορές και συνεχίζει να υποτροπιάζει τα ποσοστά να υποτροπιάζει ξανά και ξανά αύξάνονται συνέχεια χωρίς να ξέρουμε για πόσο....ίσως για πάντα, ίσως για κάποια ακόμη χρόνια κτλ.
> Με αυτό θέλω να σου πω να μην μπερδεύεις το πρόβλημα με την εξάρτηση. Η εξάρτηση είναι τελείως διαφορετικό πρόβλημα.
> Εγώ επειδή έχω μιλήσει για τα πάντα με τον γιατρό άκου....τα χαναχ δεν μπορούν να υπερβαίνουν τους 3 έως 6 μήνες λόγω εξάρτησης.Οσο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα λήψης τόση πιθανότητα εξάρτησης. Εξάρτηση εννοούμε τα στεριτικά συμπτώματα δηλαδή μετά τη διακοπή πράγμα που τα αντικαταθλιπτικά νέας γενιάς δεν έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα.
> Μην μπερδεύεις την υποτροπή με τα στερητικά συμπτώματα. Αυτά μου τα έχει εξηγήσει ο γιατρός μου και σου τα λέω.
> Και στεναχωριέμαι που δεν το έχει κάνει και ο δικός σου γιαυτό γλυκιά μου καλοπροαίρετα και μόνο σου είπα να πάς και σε άλλο γιατρό.
> Όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία χμ έχω κάνει 2 φορές στο παρελθόν πριν τις κρίσεις πανικού. Δεν ξέρω γιατί είμαι δύσπιστη. Αν κάποιος μου σύστηνε έναν καλό γιατρό θα το έκανα. Απ την άλλη ο ψυχίατρος μου λέει σκέτη ψυχοθεραπεία στην περίπτωση μου δεν βοηθά.


Επίσης να σου πω ότι σωστά σου λέει ο γιατρός ότι άλλο η υποτροπή άλλο τα στερητικά...παρόλα αυτά πολλοί άνθρωποι βιώνουν ξεκάθαρα εξάρτηση από το seroxat - εξάλλου και η ίδια η εταιρεία που το βγάζει δηλώνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν επαρκείς έρευνες για να πούμε με βεβαιότητα ότι ΔΕΝ προκαλεί εξάρτηση. Βέβαια σε κάθε περίπτωση σταθμίζουμε το κόστος και το όφελος. 

Κι εδώ έρχομαι στο θέμα της ψυχοθεραπείας...νομίζω θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν έδινες μια ακόμα ευκαιρία, ψάχνοντας όσο μπορείς περισσότερο προτού αποφασίσεις να συνεργαστείς συστηματικά με κάποιον καλό θεραπευτή. 

Είναι πολύ θετικό που απ\' όσο καταλαβαίνω εμπιστεύεσαι τον ψυχίατρο σου, αλλά τα στατιστικά δεδομένα σχετικά με τη θεραπεία-υποτροπές που σου λέει δεν σημαίνουν ότι και εσύ θα ανήκεις στο μέσο όρο, ή στα ποσοστά αυτών που υποτροπιάζουν συνεχώς. Επίσης επειδή ο ψυχίατρος λέει ότι στην περίπτωση σου η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν βοηθά, δεν σημαίνει ότι οπωσδήποτε είναι έτσι. Θέλω να πω ότι η καλή κατάρτιση, η εμπειρία ενός γιατρού και η εμπιστοσύνη που του έχουμε, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει πάντα δίκιο ή ότι κατέχει την απόλυτη αλήθεια για έναν άλλο άνθρωπο και κάνει αλάνθαστες προγνώσεις.

----------


## polina

κοριτσια εχω μπερδευτει τελιως....ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω.τωρα ακουω πως κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο μπορει δεν ειναι απολυτο να δημιουργησει εξαρτηση...εχω ακουσει κ απο αλλουσ που κολησανε με αλλα οπως το ζολοφτ το λαντοουζ κτλ.ειλικρινα να τα ξεκινησω η τζαμπα θα τα περνω κ μετα δεν θα μπορω να τα κοψω..να μεινω στο χαναχ που με λεει ο γιατρος?γιατι ο καθε γιατρος τα δικα του λεει τελικα.........

----------


## deleted-member141015

polina μου νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις λίγο, βλέπεις καταστροφές εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν και αγχώνεσαι πολύ. Καταρχήν δεν έχεις καν μιλήσει με τον γυναικολόγο σου. Για τα φάρμακα, αντί να σκέφτεσαι ποιο άλλο να πάρεις και το τι λέει ο κάθε γιατρός, σκέψου αν αυτό που παίρνεις τώρα σε βοηθά και τι άλλο μπορείς να κάνεις για να φροντίσεις την ψυχική σου υγεία.

----------


## polina

μαρινα μου με το χαναχ που παιρνω ειμαι παρα πολυ καλα απολυτα μπορω να πω..δεν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου κ ειμαι πανευτυχης οντως πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου.αλλα μολις παω να τα διΑκοψω ξαναγυρνω πισω οπως παλια που ειμουν χαλια κ μονο γιαυτο στεναχωριεμαι.ισως καπια στιμη το κοψω κ ειμαι κ χωρις αυτο καλα πιος ξερει...δεν ξερω τι μπορω αλλο να κανω.τον γυναικολογο θα τον ρωτησω αλλα φοβαμαι τι θα μου πει,ισως συμφωνησει.σευχαριστω πολυ για τηυν βοηθεια.μου δινεται ολη κουραγιο εδω μεσα ειλικρινα :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## polina

λιτα θελω να σε ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο.εσυ ρωτησες καπιον γυναικολογο αν υπαρχει περιπτωση στην εγκυμοσυνη να παιρνεις σεροχατ?κ αν ναι τι σου ειπε?

----------


## lita

Marina καταρχάς χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για τη φίλη σου, γιατί απλά όταν συμπάσχεις απλά καταλαβαίνεις τον πόνο του αλλουνού.
Θέλω να αναφερθώ στο θέμα εξάρτησης που προανέφερες. Δεν συμφωνώ ως προς αυτό για τον εξής λόγο…. Δεν μπορώ να πιστεύω ότι είμαι εξαρτημένη από τα χάπια γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που κάνω θεραπεία εκτός από την τελευταία φορά που δεν διέκοψα το χάπι και έπαιρνα μισό μέρα παρά μέρα ( μηδαμινή ποσότητα ) για 8 μήνες συνολικά τις προηγούμενες θεραπείες σταματούσα τη λήψη αυτών για διαστήματα..6-7 έως και 9 μήνες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα κατά τη διακοπή εκτός από κάποια αστάθεια και ζάλη τις πρώτες μέρες πράγμα που θεωρείται άκρος φυσιολογικό.
Εδώ λοιπόν έρχομαι και σου λέω ότι όταν κάποιος θεωρείται εξαρτημένος αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα κατά τη διακοπή των φαρμάκων ( στερητικά συμπτώματα κτλ) Τα οποία βέβαια με ρυθμίσει της διακοπής και καθοδήγηση του γιατρού πάνε καλά. ( αυτό να το ακούσει η polina ) 
Να σου πω και το άλλο ότι έχουμε διευκρινίσει με το γιατρό ότι δεν φέρνουν καμία εξάρτηση, γιατί άλλωστε να μου πει το αντίθετο όταν πχ για τα χαναχ μου έχει πει το άκρως αντίθετο?
Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης εμού και του γιατρού ( οποιουδήποτε γιατρού ) δεν είναι 100%. Ποτέ δεν εμπιστεύομαι κάποιον με κλειστά τα μάτια.
Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα υποτροπιάζω για μια ζωή. Ίσως να μου χρειαστούν κάποιοι μήνες, ίσως κάποια χρόνια ακόμη και μετά έρχεται το ίσως για πάντα.
Απλά έχω κάνει το άλλο…δηλαδή το έχω δουλέψει με τον εαυτό μου ότι σήμερα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από πολύ σοβαρά παθολογικά προβλήματα υγείας ασχέτως ηλικίας και είναι αναγκασμένοι να παίρνουν χάπια. Έτσι και εγώ έχω πεί ότι αν είναι να είμαι καλά με τα χάπια θα τα παίρνω, πχ όπως τον διαβήτη αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Είναι χειρότερο να σκέφτεται κανείς…αχ παίρνω χάπια, είμαι άρρωστη, πότε θα γίνω καλά, πότε θα τα σταματήσω κτλ Απλά προσθέτεις άγχος και στεναχώρια στον εαυτό σου. Απλά εγώ τώρα μπήκε στη μέση το θέμα παιδί και τα έχασα. Το άγχος μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι για πόσο θα τα παίρνω στο μέλλον αλλά για το πώς θα κάνω παιδί. Αυτό με έχει ρίξει αλλιώς το πρόβλημα μου θα το χειριζόμουν αλλιώς όπως τόσα χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να σου κρύψω ότι η ελπίδα μου είναι ότι ίσως αν κάνω παιδί να αλλάξω θεαματικά ( βέβαια φοβάμαι και το αντίθετο για να είμαι ειλικρινής ). Ο γιατρός μου εδώ λέει ότι η μητέρα φύση κάνει θαύματα.
Η ψυχοθεραπεία από την άλλη ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο και να πράττω λάθος, μπαίνει η αμφιβολία στη μέση και με κρατάει. Αλλά μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το ψάξω.
Χαίρομαι πολύ για τη φίλη σου γιατί για μένα είναι μια σανίδα μέσα στο πέλαγος. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## lita

Polina σταμάτα να πανικοβάλεσαι . Σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι τι κάνει το ένα χάπι και τι το άλλο. Σου διευκρίνισα ότι η γνώμη μου είναι να πας και σε δεύτερο γιατρό γιατί η τακτική μου είναι….δεν μένουμε ποτέ σε έναν σε σοβαρά προβλήματα. Δεν θα χάσεις τίποτα.
Δεύτερον κάθε άνθρωπος αντιμετωπίζεται ως μοναδικός οπότε μη κοιτάς τον έναν ή τον άλλον. Κοίτα τον εαυτό σου και μόνο.
Με το γυναικολόγο μου στο παρελθόν ναι είχαμε συζητήσει για τα χάπια αλλά όχι τόσο σοβαρά δηλαδή υποθετικά. Η άποψη του ήταν θα δούμε. Σκοπεύω να πάω όμως και αυτή τη φορά να το συζητήσω μαζί του κανονικά. Βέβαια παρόλου που είναι γυναικολόγος μου εδώ και 8 χρόνια περίπου και είναι και διευθυντής ( θεωρείται καλός γιατρός ) εγώ δεν θα μείνω μόνο στη γνώμη του αλλά θα πάω και σε άλλον. 
Τι εννοείς polina ότι όταν πας να διακόψεις ξαναγυρίζεις στα ίδια? Δηλαδή σε πόσο χρονικό διάστημα?

----------


## λίτσα

παίρνω φάρμακα τα τελευταία χρόνια...
στην ερώτησή μου αν μπορώ να κάνω παιδί η απάντηση του νευρολόγου ήταν πως πρέπει πρώτα να σταματήσω τα φάρμακα και μετά...
το ίδιο μου απάντησε και ο γυναικολόγος μου...εφόσον σταματήσω τα φάρμακα πρέπει να περάσει και ένα διάστημα τουλάχιστον 6 μηνών για να καθαρίσει ο οργανισμός και μετά να μείνω έγκυος...έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα....
βέβαια ο κάθε γιατρός έχει την δική του άποψη αλλά καλό θα ήταν να προσέχουμε λίγο γιατί μιλάμε για έναν άνθρωπο που πρόκειται να φέρουμε στον κόσμο......
η ταπεινή μου γνώμη....

----------


## lita

Σίγουρα καλό θα ήταν να μη παίρνουμε κανένα φάρμακο αλλά υπάρχει πάντα ένα αλλά...........

----------


## polina

λιτα ενοοω οτι μετα απο καμια 3 με 4 μερες θελω να παρω παλι χαναχ για να ειμαι πιο ηρεμη κ να μην εχω αχγος κ ιλλιγκους κ πανικους...αυτο που σου ειπε ο γυναικολογος σου ειναι νπολυ καλο κ εγω χαρηκα τωρα που το ακουσα....εγω δεν πηγα ακομα στο γυναικολογο αλλα θα παω κ εγω να συζητησω αφου ξερω οτι τα φαρμακα δεν προκειται να τα σταματησω το εχω παρει αποφαση πλεον....ισως στην νεγκυμοσυνη να ειμαστε πιο ηρεμες κ οπως ειπε κ ι λενα να μηυν τα χρειαζομαστε αυτο δεν το ξερουμε...και σε αλλες παθησεις οι γυνακολογοι δινουν φαρμακα κ πολυ πιο επικυνδινα οπως στην επιληψια τα καρδιακα προβληματα τον διαβητε καλλα.....αν δεν γινεται αλιως θα παρουμε κ στην εγκυμοσυνη κ αν ειναι για το καλοο του παιδιου....γιατι κ αν δεν παρεις φαρμακο παλι μπορει να κινδινευσει η ζωη του...αν παθαινω συνεχια πανικους κ ιλλιγκους στην εγκυμοσυνη χειροτερα δεν θα ειναι κ για την ν υγεια του παιδιου?????????

----------


## lita

polina δεν μου είχε πει ούτε ναι ούτε όχι, δεν το σκεφτόμουν ακόμη σοβαρά. Βέβαια και εγώ είμαι τις άποψης να μην παίρνει φάρμακα μια έγκυος γυναίκα αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να πω τώρα θα πάω και θα δω τι θα μου πει και ο θεος βοηθός.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by lita_
> Marina καταρχάς χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ για τη φίλη σου, γιατί απλά όταν συμπάσχεις απλά καταλαβαίνεις τον πόνο του αλλουνού.
> Θέλω να αναφερθώ στο θέμα εξάρτησης που προανέφερες. Δεν συμφωνώ ως προς αυτό για τον εξής λόγο…. Δεν μπορώ να πιστεύω ότι είμαι εξαρτημένη από τα χάπια γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που κάνω θεραπεία εκτός από την τελευταία φορά που δεν διέκοψα το χάπι και έπαιρνα μισό μέρα παρά μέρα ( μηδαμινή ποσότητα ) για 8 μήνες συνολικά τις προηγούμενες θεραπείες σταματούσα τη λήψη αυτών για διαστήματα..6-7 έως και 9 μήνες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα κατά τη διακοπή εκτός από κάποια αστάθεια και ζάλη τις πρώτες μέρες πράγμα που θεωρείται άκρος φυσιολογικό.
> Εδώ λοιπόν έρχομαι και σου λέω ότι όταν κάποιος θεωρείται εξαρτημένος αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα κατά τη διακοπή των φαρμάκων ( στερητικά συμπτώματα κτλ) Τα οποία βέβαια με ρυθμίσει της διακοπής και καθοδήγηση του γιατρού πάνε καλά. ( αυτό να το ακούσει η polina ) 
> Να σου πω και το άλλο ότι έχουμε διευκρινίσει με το γιατρό ότι δεν φέρνουν καμία εξάρτηση, γιατί άλλωστε να μου πει το αντίθετο όταν πχ για τα χαναχ μου έχει πει το άκρως αντίθετο?
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης εμού και του γιατρού ( οποιουδήποτε γιατρού ) δεν είναι 100%. Ποτέ δεν εμπιστεύομαι κάποιον με κλειστά τα μάτια.
> Δεν θεωρώ ότι θα υποτροπιάζω για μια ζωή. Ίσως να μου χρειαστούν κάποιοι μήνες, ίσως κάποια χρόνια ακόμη και μετά έρχεται το ίσως για πάντα.
> Απλά έχω κάνει το άλλο…δηλαδή το έχω δουλέψει με τον εαυτό μου ότι σήμερα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από πολύ σοβαρά παθολογικά προβλήματα υγείας ασχέτως ηλικίας και είναι αναγκασμένοι να παίρνουν χάπια. Έτσι και εγώ έχω πεί ότι αν είναι να είμαι καλά με τα χάπια θα τα παίρνω, πχ όπως τον διαβήτη αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Είναι χειρότερο να σκέφτεται κανείς…αχ παίρνω χάπια, είμαι άρρωστη, πότε θα γίνω καλά, πότε θα τα σταματήσω κτλ Απλά προσθέτεις άγχος και στεναχώρια στον εαυτό σου. Απλά εγώ τώρα μπήκε στη μέση το θέμα παιδί και τα έχασα. Το άγχος μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι για πόσο θα τα παίρνω στο μέλλον αλλά για το πώς θα κάνω παιδί. Αυτό με έχει ρίξει αλλιώς το πρόβλημα μου θα το χειριζόμουν αλλιώς όπως τόσα χρόνια. Δεν μπορώ να σου κρύψω ότι η ελπίδα μου είναι ότι ίσως αν κάνω παιδί να αλλάξω θεαματικά ( βέβαια φοβάμαι και το αντίθετο για να είμαι ειλικρινής ). Ο γιατρός μου εδώ λέει ότι η μητέρα φύση κάνει θαύματα.
> Η ψυχοθεραπεία από την άλλη ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο και να πράττω λάθος, μπαίνει η αμφιβολία στη μέση και με κρατάει. Αλλά μάλλον θα έπρεπε να το ψάξω.
> Χαίρομαι πολύ για τη φίλη σου γιατί για μένα είναι μια σανίδα μέσα στο πέλαγος. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου.


Στο θέμα της εξάρτησης, δεν είπα σε καμία περίπτωση ότι εσύ είσαι εξαρτημένη από τα χάπια. Αλλά ότι πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι βιώνουν έντονη εξάρτηση. Το έγραψα περισσότερο για να δείξω (κυρίως στην polina που αγχώνεται για το τι κάνει το ένα χάπι και τι το άλλο, όπως σωστά της έγραψες κι εσύ) ότι δεν υπάρχουν μαγικά φάρμακα με το τέλειο αποτέλεσμα χωρίς παρενέργειες και που να ταιριάζουν σε όλους.

Όσο για το γιατί ένας γιατρός είναι απόλυτος σε αυτό που λέει και προτείνει, θα θέλαμε να πιστεύουμε ότι το λέει επειδή \'έτσι είναι\' και αυτός ως επιστήμονας το γνωρίζει, μερικές φορές όμως μπορεί και να υπάρχει άγνοια, προκατάληψη κ.ά. Εξάλλου κανείς δεν είναι παντογνώστης, απόλυτα δίκαιος, ανιδιοτελής κλπ. Αυτό δεν το λέω για να μπεις εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος σε μια διαδικασία αμφισβήτησης και προς Θεού δεν υπονοώ κάτι αρνητικό για το γιατρό σου, εξάλλου η συστηματική αμφισβήτηση δυναμιτίζει οποιαδήποτε θεραπεία. Αλλά, αν κάποιος βλέπει ότι θα ήθελε κάτι διαφορετικό ή κάτι περισσότερο-καλύτερο, νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο να ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω, να το σκεφτεί από μια άλλη οπτική, χωρίς να διακόψει βέβαια μια θεραπεία που ήδη τον βοηθά αρκετά, όχι όμως επαρκώς ώστε να αντιμετωπίσει σημαντικά θέματα.

Αυτά που γράφεις για τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τη λήψη χαπιών, τα βρίσκω γενικά πολύ σωστά, αλλά θυμίσου πως π.χ. μια καρδιοπάθεια ή ο διαβήτης δεν έχουν πιθανότητες να εξαφανιστούν χωρίς καθόλου φάρμακα. Ενώ τα προβλήματα που εσύ αντιμετωπίζεις είναι πολύ διαφορετικά. Και αφού υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να σε βοηθήσει η ψυχοθεραπεία, όχι μόνο στο να μειώσεις ή να διακόψεις για κάποιο διάστημα τα φάρμακα, αλλά και με πολλούς άλλους τρόπους γιατί να την αποκλείσεις? Νομίζω κάπου ανέφερες ότι κάποτε είχες κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, ήταν για πολύ καιρό, υπήρξε κάτι που δεν σου άρεσε?

----------


## lita

καλημερα marina εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες, δεν μπορώ να σε αμφισβητίσω. Για την ψυχοθεραπεία που λες πιστεύω δεν ήταν κατάλληλος ο γιατρός, γιαυτό σου είπα είμαι δύσπιστη γιατί υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί και είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και μόνο.
Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τελευταία αυτό το πρόβλημα τι ακριβώς είναι, είναι πραγματικό ή δεν βρήκα το ψυχικό κουράγιο ακόμη να το αντιμετωπίσω? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι άρχισε να με κουράζει.......Κάποια στιγμή ανέφερες στην ερώτηση μου για το τι εμπειρία έχεις και είπες μέσω δουλειάς....ανήκεις στο χώρο?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by polina_
> ...και σε αλλες παθησεις οι γυνακολογοι δινουν φαρμακα κ πολυ πιο επικυνδινα οπως στην επιληψια τα καρδιακα προβληματα τον διαβητε καλλα.....αν δεν γινεται αλιως θα παρουμε κ στην εγκυμοσυνη κ αν ειναι για το καλοο του παιδιου....γιατι κ αν δεν παρεις φαρμακο παλι μπορει να κινδινευσει η ζωη του...αν παθαινω συνεχια πανικους κ ιλλιγκους στην εγκυμοσυνη χειροτερα δεν θα ειναι κ για την ν υγεια του παιδιου?????????


polina μου, αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης σε κάνει αφενός να αγχώνεσαι και να αποπροσανατολίζεσαι, αφετέρου να δίνεις δικαιολογίες, αντί να ψάχνεις εναλλακτικές λύσεις ρωτώντας άμεσα καταρχήν τον γυναικολόγο σου. 

Κάθε πάθηση είναι διαφορετική, για παράδειγμα τα καρδιακά, η επιληψία και ο διαβήτης που αναφέρεις είναι ξεκάθαρα επικίνδυνα για τη ζωή και υγεία καταρχήν του γονέα. Όσο για τα φάρμακα που δίνονται, βεβαίως και μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνα για το έμβρυο, αλλά σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Για εσένα όμως δεν είναι έτσι. 

Έπειτα, μη συγκρίνεις τα ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ με τις ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ. Το ότι παίρνεις τώρα φάρμακο, είναι ένα δεδομένο. Το ότι το xanax δεν θεωρείται γενικά ασφαλές τους πρώτους μήνες της κύησης είναι επίσης δεδομένο (αλλά αν πράγματι το χρειαστείς, θα έχεις σύστηματική παρακολούθηση από το γιατρό σου για να πάνε όλα καλά). 

Το να κινδυνεύσει όμως η ζωή του εμβρύου επειδή ΔΕΝ παίρνεις φάρμακο, είναι κάτι που δεν ισχύει. Επιπλέον, το ΑΝ θα πάθεις πανικό στην εγκυμοσύνη και μάλιστα συνέχεια, είναι μια υποθετική πιθανότητα. 

Άσε που έχεις μερικά πολύ θετικά δεδομένα: έχεις ήδη ένα υγιές παιδάκι, είσαι νέα και υπάρχουν πολλοί γιατροί και μέθοδοι για να σε βοηθήσουν να νιώθεις καλά και να πάνε όλα καλά. Ξεαγχώσου!  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by lita_
> καλημερα marina εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες, δεν μπορώ να σε αμφισβητίσω. Για την ψυχοθεραπεία που λες πιστεύω δεν ήταν κατάλληλος ο γιατρός, γιαυτό σου είπα είμαι δύσπιστη γιατί υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί και είναι θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και μόνο.
> Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τελευταία αυτό το πρόβλημα τι ακριβώς είναι, είναι πραγματικό ή δεν βρήκα το ψυχικό κουράγιο ακόμη να το αντιμετωπίσω? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι άρχισε να με κουράζει.......Κάποια στιγμή ανέφερες στην ερώτηση μου για το τι εμπειρία έχεις και είπες μέσω δουλειάς....ανήκεις στο χώρο?


Ναι, είμαι ψυχολόγος. Αν κάποια στιγμή το αποφασίσεις, φρόντισε αυτός που θα πας να έχει άδεια και μετεκπαίδευση, αποδεδειγμένα εμπειρία στον τομέα που σε απασχολεί, και να νιώθεις άνετα μαζί του, ότι συμφωνείτε αρχικά στον τρόπο που θα προχωρήσετε μαζί, ότι σου ταιριάζει η προσέγγιση που ακολουθεί. Είναι θετικό που έχεις αρχίσει να αναρωτιέσαι για κάποια πράγματα. Μέσα στους τόσους πολλούς, θα βρεθεί και ο κατάλληλος για εσένα!  :Smile: 

Ξέρεις και ο άντρας της φίλης που σου ανέφερα ανήκει στο χώρο, παρόλα αυτά της ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το αποφασίσει. Όταν της έλεγα για πελάτες που το ξεπέρασαν, μου έλεγε \'καλά, παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο...έτσι το λες επειδή είμαι φίλη σου\' ή \'συναδελφική αλληλεγγύη με τον άντρα μου\' κλπ!...Μετά έλεγε ότι ΟΚ θα κάνω θεραπεία, αλλά μόνο μαζί σου, δεν εμπιστεύομαι άλλον. Της εξηγούσα ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται για λόγους δεοντολογίας, άσε που ερχόταν Αθήνα μόνο μια φορά το δίμηνο, την έπιανε η απελπισία \'τι τα θες, εγώ μια ζωή θα υποτροπιάζω, έχω οργανική βλάβη τελείωσε\' κλπ. Τώρα βέβαια έχει αλλάξει γνώμη!  :Smile:  Δεν σου λέω ότι θα είναι μια ζωή τέλεια από εδώ και πέρα, αλλά ξεπέρασε μια κρίσιμη περίοδο με επιτυχία, έχει περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση και δεν υπάρχουν εντάσεις στο σπίτι.

Κατά τ\' άλλα...μιας και ανέφερες για ιλίγγους, αυτό ναι, ήταν και εντελώς προσωπική μου εμπειρία παλιότερα... :Smile:

----------


## lita

Κρίμα που είσαι μακριά! Μένω θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## deleted-member141015

Είμαι μακριά αλλά το φόρουμ μειώνει τις αποστάσεις!  :Smile:  

Πάντως αν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία, στη Θεσσαλονίκη έχει αρκετούς καλούς συναδέλφους...Αν το ψάξεις και θέλεις να σου συστήσουν, είναι πολλά μέλη εδώ από Θεσσαλονίκη, επίσης θα μπορούσες να στείλεις μήνυμα και στον NikosD (administrator). Με λίγη αναζήτηση και θετική διάθεση θα βρεθεί άκρη!

Εδώ γράφω απλά σαν \'marina\', αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή θελήσεις κάτι που άπτεται του επαγγέλματος, κάποια απορία, κατεύθυνση, ιδέα κλπ, που μπορεί να δοθεί διαδικτυακά, μπορείς να μου στείλεις u2u.

----------


## lita

marina σου έστειλα ενα u2u προσπάθησα δηλαδή...χαχα αν το πήρες οκ αν δεν το πήρες απλά ενημέρωσε με.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Νομίζω δεν το πήρα....Μόλις σου έστειλα ένα εγώ σαν test, αν θέλεις απάντησε πατώντας το \'υποβάλλετε αλλαγές\' που θα δείς από κάτω.

----------


## lita

Φυσιολογικά τώρα σου το έστειλα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Ναι τώρα το πήρα, θα σου απαντήσω...

----------


## lita

ok

----------


## polina

σε ευχαριστω πολυ μαρινα για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ειλικρινα μεχεισ βοηθεισει κ εχω καταλαβει αρκετα πραματα αλλα αν ποτ δεν καταφερω να τα κοψω τι θα γινει....πειραζει αν τα περνω εφορου ζωης εφοσον μαυτα δεν εχο το παραμικρο αγχος κ προβλημα κ στην ουσια με κανουν καλο??γιατι να υποφερω γιατι με τουσ πανικουσ σταληθεια υποφερω ειναι χειροτερα απο βασανιστηριο αυτη η παθηση...ωρεσ ωρεσ λεω καλυτερα να με ποναει το ποδι μου φοβερα πιο πολυ θα το αντεχα...ξερεισ περιπτωσεισ που περνουν εφορου ζωης φαρμακα ??????? :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## polina

υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθω ωτιποτα απ0ο το πολυ χαναχ??περνω 0,5 τη ημερα!!!!!μικρη δοση απο τι με λενε :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## lita

polina μου πάνε σε έναν γιατρό και ρώτα όλες τις απορίες σου.....Μην αγχώνεσαι!!!
Έχε πίστη στον εαυτό σου και δύναμη......

----------


## polina

ευχαριστω λιτα!!!!!!!!!!!αυτο θα κανω!!!!!σε 2 γιατρους μαλλον......κ σε ψυχιατρο κ σε γυναικολογο!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lita

Δεν χρειάζεται να με ευχαριστείς polina.....Δεν έκανα κάτι. Απλά προσπαθώ να σου δώσω λίγη δύναμη όπως κάνω και στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Antreanna

Γεια σας και απο μενα! Αν και το θέμα ειναι χρονικά πιο παλιό, εγω τώρα αντιμετώπισα αυτο το θεμα και κανοντας τη σχετική αναζήτηση στο google βρηκα το συγκεκριμένο Forum. Διάβασα όλη τη σχετική συζητηση που είχατε και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τωρα 6 χρόνια αργοτερα υπάρχει κατι καινουριο για το θεμα εγκυμοσυνη και seroxat η ακομα και προσωπικες εμπειριες. Ειμαι 29 χρονων και απο τα 24 ξεκίνησα θεραπεια με xanax 0.25 και seroxat απο μισο χάπι των 20mg καθε μερα. Αν και το xanax το εκοψα πολυ ευκολα (μεσα σε 3 μηνες απο τοτε που το ξεκινησα) με το seroxat εχω προβλημα. Είναι η τρίτη φορα που προσπαθω να το σταματησω με τις οδηγιες που μου εδωσε ο γιατρος μου και νομιζω πως και αυτη η φορα θα ειναι αποτυχημενη. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι τωρα ειναι ο καιρος που θελω σιγα σιγα να ξεκινησω τις προσπαθείες να κάνω ενα παιδακι και φοβαμαι παρα πολυ αφενος να μην του κανω κακο παιρνοντας χαπια κατα τηη διαρκεια της εγκυμοσυνης και αφετερου δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τα σταματησω και να ζησω χωρις προβληματα.. Αν μπορει καποια να μου πει καποια γνωμη θα με βοηθουσε παρα πολυ.. σας ευχαριστω

----------

